# ملف اكسيل لعمل two weeks look ahead schedule اتوماتيكا مع عمل بار planned v.s progress



## مهندس من مصر (9 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

الزملاء الاعزاء ....

مرفق ملف اكسيل لعمل two weeks look ahead schedule اتوماتيكا مع عمل بار planned v.s progress

فكرة عمل الملف :

قم بعمل التالى :

1- ضع الانشطه مع تاريخ البدايه و تاريخ النهايه لكل نشاط

2- ضع التواريخ المتوقعه لبداية و نهاية كل نشاط و نسبة انجازه

3- عدل تاريخ Data Date بالتاريخ الحالى

تحصل على :

1- النسب المفروض انجازها لكل نشاط planned % complete

2- بار تشارت ل planned activities

3- بار تشارت ل progress

الملف مفيد لانه عادة ما يطلب الاستشارى او مدير المشروع two weeks look ahead schedule منفصل عن البريمافيرا و يفضل ان يكون بصيغة الاكسيل

يمكنك توفير وقت من رسم البار تشارت و حساب النسب

الملف فى المرفقات

رابط للزوار على الميديا فير

http://www.mediafire.com/?27m2tlswzxsr4x6

أرجو ان يعجبكم الملف و تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (9 يونيو 2012)

ملف روعة بارك الله فيك


----------



## gothic_darkman (9 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ...تسلم ايدك


----------



## استشاري وليد (9 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sayed anwar (10 يونيو 2012)

مجهود ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## galal980 (11 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ...تسلم ايدك


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (11 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر يا هندسة على مجهودك الرائع .... وفى انتظار فيديوهات التقارير ال وعدتنا بيها 

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد مطر (11 يونيو 2012)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير
بانتظار ما وعدتنا به


----------



## JSM (12 يونيو 2012)

thanx


----------



## طارق حسين (13 يونيو 2012)

جميل جدا شكرا الك زودنا بالجديد


----------



## ALDARDAA (13 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و فى ميزان حسناتك بإذن االله تعالى


----------



## saidsweety (13 يونيو 2012)

*مشكور*

*مشكور , بارك الله بيك*​

:28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28:


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (28 يونيو 2012)

ملف روعة بارك الله فيك


----------



## zin1166599 (1 مارس 2014)

ربنا يبارك فيك ............. شكرا جدا


----------



## saidelsayedab (4 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (9 ديسمبر 2014)

Thanks for your efforts


----------



## البرنس رامى (11 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم ملف رائع


----------



## الباشموهندس (17 يناير 2015)

Thanksssssss


----------



## MHRL (13 أبريل 2015)

جـزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MHRL (24 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MHRL (24 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## محمد الجفري (26 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## البرنس رامى (26 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## safa aldin (13 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.احمد دياب (22 أغسطس 2015)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## samy abbas (13 أكتوبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## safa aldin (6 نوفمبر 2015)

مجهود ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (12 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------

